# vintage Soundstream help



## martinkimber (Jun 16, 2012)

I have a soundstream brochure from 1985. I remember being in the store and leaving wishing I could afford one of these D200 dual monaural amps. Now on ebay it seems like I can pick one up for a song. I know a few of you can explain this. Those Rockford amps from the day are plentiful and still bringing at least double or more of these old Soundstream which in my mind I was thinking they're as good as most home amps. No way looks like. thanks


----------



## KSUWildcatFan (Jun 11, 2006)

martinkimber said:


> I have a soundstream brochure from 1985. I remember being in the store and leaving wishing I could afford one of these D200 dual monaural amps. Now on ebay it seems like I can pick one up for a song. I know a few of you can explain this. Those Rockford amps from the day are plentiful and still bringing at least double or more of these old Soundstream which in my mind I was thinking they're as good as most home amps. No way looks like. thanks


CLASS A!!!!!!!!1111

Those D200/D100 amps are frickin' sweet. Maybe not as much name recognition as Rockford Fosgate..Doesn't make them less good..


----------



## Car_Audionut (Jun 9, 2010)

Had been using a D200 first gen up till last week, I'm cycling through my amps. Ran it for the last couple months. One of my favorites. I had it paired with a Punch 45 running an A/D/S sub. Good match. I like the early soundstreams for the front end and the O/S rockfords for bass.


----------



## roduk (Sep 19, 2008)

They are cheaper because Soundstream lost their way and the last few amps they produced had problems. A great shame as these D's are fabulous and are great Sq. I used a McIntosh MC4000M amp on my front end and have just had a full set of Reference Rubicon Class A's serviced and upgraded by Genesis and they beat the Macs on SQ now by quite some margin! SS have been my favourites for as long as I can remember..


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

I've got a D200 on the amp wall! And yeah, the newer SS stuff killed the market on the old it seems. People might be afraid of where the cutoff was or simply have no idea they were ever quality!


----------



## WRX2010 (Jun 11, 2011)

THe original D series and the D II series are wonderful amps. Get them if you can, but try to find ones in very good shape. Since the heatsink is anodized, refinishing would be a PITA.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

D. Series were great SQ amps. They don't make huge power like the rockfords. For that reason they are not a great sub amp. I remember drooling over the D series and MCs myself.


----------

